# سؤال عن البركه والبكوريه



## M@RCO (5 يوليو 2010)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع *
*عندي سؤال في سفر التكوين*

* الاصحاح 25 *
*ما هي البكوريه التي باعها عيسو ليعقوب مقابل طبق العدس أليست البكوريه او الابن البكر تعني الاكبر في العمر وطبقا لما قال الكتاب فعيسو هو الاكبر وهذه شيئ ثابت ولا يمكن ان تباع؟*
*ام البكوريه هنا لها معني اخر غير ما ذكرت وان كان كذلك فما هو*
*؟؟؟؟*
*في الاصحاح 27 *
*طلب اسحق من عيسو ان ياتيه بصيد لكي يباركه وجاء يعقوب بدلا من عيسو وباركه اسحق وبعد ذلك جاء عيسو فلم يباركه اسحق بل وجعله مستعبد لاخيه وتكررت تقريبا مع الختلاف في مباركه يعقوب لمنسي وافرايم اولاد يوسف*
*والسؤال الم يكن من الممكن ان يبارك اسحق ابنيه الاثنين ام هنا اعطاء البركه لها معني مختلف ؟؟؟؟*
*واعتقد ان هناك علاقه بين البركه والبكوريه *
*ارجو التوضيح ..........وشكرا
*​


----------



## holiness (12 يوليو 2010)

تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكري

الأيات 29-34:
" 29 وطبخ يعقوب طبيخا فاتى عيسو من الحقل وهو قد اعيا 30 فقال عيسو ليعقوب اطعمني من هذا الاحمر لاني قد اعييت لذلك دعي اسمه ادوم 31 فقال يعقوب بعني اليوم بكوريتك 32 فقال عيسو ها انا ماض الى الموت فلماذا لي بكورية 33 فقال يعقوب احلف لي اليوم فحلف له فباع بكوريته ليعقوب 34 فاعطى يعقوب عيسو خبزا وطبيخ عدس فاكل وشرب وقام ومضى فاحتقر عيسو البكورية "
نجد هنا قصة أكلة العدس وهي أشهر أسوأ أكلة بعد أكلة آدم وحواء. يظهر عيسو هنا كإنسان جسدي إذ بإستهتار يبيع بكوريته لأخيه نظير طبق عدس. وكانت بركات البكر:- 
1.ينوب عن أبيه في غيابه ويأخذ الرياسة بعد موت أبيه.
2.يقوم بخدمة الكهنوت وتقديم ذبائح عن العائلة في غياب أبيه وبعد موته.
3.يأخذ نصيباً مضاعفاً من الميراث أي ضعف إخوته تث 17:21 (وهذا البند هو سبب حزن عيسو بعد ذلك).
4.كان يعتبر مكرساً لله حتي جاءت شريعة اللاويين خر 29:22 + عد 12:3.
5.كان مفهوماً أن من البكر يأتي المسيح (هذا إن كان يستحق) وكثيرون من الأبكار فقدوا هذه البركة بسبب خطيتهم (قايين / عيسو/ رأوبين...).
وقد سمح الله أن تكتب قصة بيع البكورية لنفهم لماذا إختار الله يعقوب وترك عيسو. وراجع رو 29:8 "لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم" فالله كان يعرف محبة يعقوب فإختاره. ونري في هذه القصة أن يعقوب آمن وعرف وفهم بركات البكورية فسعي وراءها ولكن إختار الوسائل البشرية الخاطئة. كانت إشتياقاته روحية مقدسة لكن وسائله بشرية خاطئة. أما عيسو فمثل الإنسان المستهتر الذي يفرط في النعم الروحية والأمجاد الأبدية. لذلك يقول فأكل وشرب وقام ومضي = أي كل ما إهتم به أن يأكل ويشرب "نأكل ونشرب لأننا غداً نموت" فعل كل هذا بإستهتار للبكورية ومعانيها. فالخطأ ليس في طبق العدس بل في الشهوة المفرطة والإستهتار وهذا لا يمنع أن يعقوب قد أخطأ إذ إستغل جوع أخوة عيسو ليشتري البكورية. بالنسبة لنا كم من مرة تركنا مواعيد الله لأجل لذة وقتية سرعان ما تزول. فإن كنا ننعم نحن بالبكورية بإتحادنا مع الله في إبنه البكر، ليتنا لا نستهين بها من أجل أي لذة جسدية. فالإنسان الروحاني واثق في زوال الحياة الحاضرة فيسعي وراء الحياة الأبدية بإيمان 2 بط 10:3-14 أما الإنسان الجسداني فيهتم فقط بالحاضر مستهيناً بأمور الله، وأكلة عدس عنده أهم من الأبدية. فقال عيسو أنا ماض للموت = يتضح من هنا إما جهله أو إستهتاره أو عدم إيمانه. فإن كان من المعروف أن المسيح سيأتي من البكر فكيف يموت وليس له ولد.
عيسو بإستهتاره أن يأتي منه المسيح مثل الشعب اليهودي الذي احتقر المسيح وصلبه.


----------



## geegoo (12 يوليو 2010)

*سؤال جميل و إجابة وافية ...
أشكركم ...*


----------



## M@RCO (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا علي الاجابه والاهتمام بالرد واسف علي التاخير في الرد*
*وياريت الاخوه المشرفين ينقلوا الموضوع لقسم الاسئله والاجوبه المسيحيه لاني ادرجته بالخطأ هنا وهو ليس شبهه*​


----------

